# What can I create with the following flavors? - Please Help



## Johan Marais (20/1/18)

Morning Guys & Girls

I am not experienced in mixing fruity flavors, more of a Desert Guy. I have the following flavors and would like to get you recommendations for a fruity Recipe please 

FW Honeydew
FW White Grape
TFA Cantalope
TFA Papaya
TFA Dragon Fruit
FW Promegranate
FW Red,White & Blue (combination of raspberry, blueberry and yogurt flavors)
FW Kiwi
Vape O Wave in house - Pineapple
TFA Citrus Punch

Just looking for a nice Fresh Fruity Vape - Much Appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Am a very noob DIYer myself but just asking if you have any menthol or other coolants in your concentrate tray?

I think coolants go very well with fruity vapes to make them refrshing and perky

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/1/18)

Hey @Johan Marais, let’s see...

TFA cantaloupe 5%
TFA papaya 2%
TFA dragonfruit 1%
FW white grape 1-1.5%

I reckon that’ll work quite nicely. 

I agree with @Silver that a coolant or a menthol goes a long way with a fruit vape. Grab a bottle of WS23 or straight up menthol to give it that little bit extra.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Hey @Johan Marais, let’s see...
> 
> TFA cantaloupe 5%
> TFA papaya 2%
> ...



That sounds great @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan Marais (20/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Hey @Johan Marais, let’s see...
> 
> TFA cantaloupe 5%
> TFA papaya 2%
> ...



Thanks Guys

Yes i do have koolada, i will add 0.5% to the above recipe  thanks so much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (20/1/18)

Johan Marais said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Yes i do have koolada, i will add 0.5% to the above recipe  thanks so much


Let me know if it’s good!!(or bad)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

